# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Journal Entry with Posting to General Ledger and statement

## moqree

Hello every body it this amazing forum

can somebody help me to create a workbook one sheet for Journal Entry and another sheets have General Ledger , also if it possible to make a statement of account in another sheet

thanks in advance

Moqree

----------


## arlu1201

Hello moqree, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------

